# New Toy



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I found an Akorn Jr at Walmart and bought it. I will use this on RV trips mostly. But I fired it up last nite and did some chicken. I had seasoned the grates the day before. It is an impressive little unit.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I was thinking about buying a BGE mini, however that "Pretend" BGE you have there doesn't look to bad. All I would use it for would be grilling a few steaks, tuna, chops etc..
How long did it take for it to come up to temp, and the coals ready to grill using lump charcoal?


----------

